

Confirmed: Motorola Mobility Acquires Cloud Storage Startup Zecter - vrobancho
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/22/confirmed-motorola-mobility-acquires-cloud-storage-startup-zecter/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)

======
vidar
Surely YC must comment on this torrent of acquisitions.

~~~
tptacek
Uh, why?

~~~
vidar
OK "must" is maybe too strong a word. My thinking was that since they try to
be transparent in the way the company is set up, they would clarify if there
was a reason behind this or whether it was incidental.

~~~
tptacek
YC isn't about company transparency.

------
phlux
I have a dropbox account (free 2gb) - and I would like more storage.

I don't get the economics of these services; I know that it costs money to
host data - build tech blah blah blah - but I just dont see having 500GB of
storage available as being worth $80/month.

What I would love is a free-cloud-services aggregation service to which I
could have one account that grabs the free offerings from multiple providers
and gives me one interface to them.

I love these services, I, personally, just think there is something off with
the pricing.

